# Help with IH 300 PLEASE!



## TractorKid (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone! My dad recently bought an International Harvester 300 built in 1959. That is the sum total of my knowledge on the subject! I am desperately searching the web and Amazon for a data handbook or some sort of book that details parts etc. for restoration purposes. I quickly realized I don't have the ability to judge which book or books would be best. There are too many out there, and the reviews are mixed. I would prefer to buy a book on this particular tractor/series with lots of good info, and not one that covers 50 tractors over 50 decades, for example. If any one of you tractor specialists could recommend a good handbook or other sort of manual, I would be most appreciative. My dad is a hard guy to shop for during the holidays, but I know he would love this. ANY HELP AT ALL IS APPRECIATED!!! Thank you in advance.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

I have seen IH tractor manuals in TSC. They make copies of older manuals and sell them. Also, eBay is full of tractor manuals. Good luck!


----------



## Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

I know for the ones that I have worked on for a friend, I have used the IH web site and pulled parts from their online parts catalog. Even used the same area to find parts for Cubs too. My friend has a 300, Supper C, and an H. And the parts catalog has yet to fail me in finding part nbrs or break down of componits. 

Also if you stop at the local IH dealer you can get the Manual/repair book from them and will be able to look through it before you buy it. Atleast my local one let me. They also have been nice enough to give me copies from their master book (from the shop).


----------



## TractorKid (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you so much for the info, guys! My next stop is the (somewhat) local IH dealer. I have been looking on eBay, but am afraid it won't arrive in time for Christmas. Tractor Supply is a bit far from me, but I can definitely call them and at least see if they have any in stock. Thanks again!


----------



## IHPuller450 (May 3, 2011)

If you start looking for info on a 300 from '59 you wont find anything, 300's were only produced in '55 and '56 i believe after that came the 350


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Great to see you posting TractorKid! Sounds like Hawk & IH Puller450 has you on the right track. Keep us informed how your project is going.


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

IHPuller450 said:


> If you start looking for info on a 300 from '59 you wont find anything, 300's were only produced in '55 and '56 i believe after that came the 350


Are you sure about that? I'm not saying your wrong, but I have been told mine is a 1953 300 U ??? * Is It?*



If these pix don't help let me know I can post others.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

TractorData.com International Harvester 300 tractor information

The 300U was '55 and '56. The 350U was '56-'58. Your 300U is painted incorrectly, not that it really matters I guess because its still a nice looking tractor. The 300U's had a completely red hood and grill, whereas the 350U's had white around the "International" on the side and a white grill. The 350U's also had white front rims and the center disk in the rear rim assembly was painted white.


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> TractorData.com International Harvester 300 tractor information
> 
> The 300U was '55 and '56. The 350U was '56-'58. Your 300U is painted incorrectly, not that it really matters I guess because its still a nice looking tractor. The 300U's had a completely red hood and grill, whereas the 350U's had white around the "International" on the side and a white grill. The 350U's also had white front rims and the center disk in the rear rim assembly was painted white.


Sorry, I have been so tardy in thanking you for the information. Thanks...


----------

